# Is my puppy bored?



## BeaJett (Jan 16, 2011)

I have an almost 4 month old blue heeler puppy, and I guess I am in need of some expert dog owner advice. I have spent almost every waking hour that I am home with this puppy since I got her 4 weeks ago. I know these dogs need a lot of simulation, so I have tried to put a lot of time into her and teach her basic things and just give it the love and attention I thought that a puppy needs (from what I read). The puppy is never out of someone's site, I have socialized it as much as I can until she gets all of her shots, and for the first 2 1/2 weeks I had what I thought was the best dog in the WORLD. She hasn't chewed up anything, responds to most basic commands, most of the time, and hasn't messed in the house in about a week. I couldn't ask for better in those things.
My one concern lately is she seems bored. I walk her, and the first thing I do when I get home from work, or when she has to be in her crate for a longer period of time, is take her outside and run her. I always stay out there until she seems tired. The last few days when we come in she just can't seem to wind down. She has even gotten to the point where she doesn't want me to pet her. She will snap at me or just walk away. She will just pace or go from one toy to the next, but not really play with any of them. She seems just tired to. Almost like a baby who is so tired and fights it. Is that what I am seeing in her? Any advice for this warn out new mommy??


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I think it does sound like an overtired toddler. 

Try this: After a brisk evening walk or some backyard playtime, spend 5-10 minutes doing training. Sit/stay/lay down, just a few really basic things. It will help focus her mind some. Things that tire out the mind can be more tiring then miles of walking, especially to a young dog. Think of it like a really hard test at school or a project at work compared to a jog in the park. 

You also may have your timing off, a lot of dogs get a burst of energy in the evening and want to do the "zoomies". Try walking her when you get home for a little bit shorter time, then do something else like have your dinner and then do another walk.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

You don't really want a dog that can't settle down because you're always doing something. It's extremely handy to have a dog that will just go and relax or snooze until you are ready to go out.

I use a crate for this, but I have also heavily reinforced simply lying quietly on the floor while I do stuff. We started this in the kitchen, and my puppy would lie on the floor and relax while I was stepping over him while preparing food, because he kept getting treats just for lying still. Now whenever he has nothing to do and I am doing stuff around him, he lies down on the floor and just watches me, and I sometimes still reward him for it, but it seems to have become habit for him.

Also, be careful how much you exercise your puppy. They should not do too much while they are still growing, no running, and not too much walking. Play time should be the main form of exercise, paired with mental stimulation (kongs, bones to chew, trick and manners training etc)


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

Going from toy to toy but not playing with them does sound like a tired puppy to me too. When Eppy does this I either send him to his mat and reward him for settling or put him in his crate. He usually falls asleep within a couple of minutes.

The snapping is a concern though. I would start rewarding him for being handled and patted. Also make sure you are working on bite inhibition.


----------

